

Alexander Calder's 113th Birthday; Google Logo (Moving mobile w/ shadow) - networkjester
http://www.google.com/#q=Alexander+Calder&ct=calder11&oi=ddle&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=d4254cc904f96be6&biw=1440&bih=815

======
networkjester
Interesting scripting for today's Google main site logo. :)

